# ridding my horse scary



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Firstly, geld him.

Secondly, get a trainer.

Thirdly, I find it hard to believe you are 24.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oops. I basically just repeated what How Clever said, we completely agree. 
Geld him YESTERDAY, and get a competent trainer that can show you how to safely handle and ride this horse.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Agreed with the others. Geld, geld, geld.

Then, you can start the work on RIDING him(not ridding :wink.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oneslicktrick (Sep 16, 2010)

Well, geld him THEN give him adequate down time to get used to not being a stallion. Too often I see people geld stallions and expect them to be calm and sane the next day. It can take a few weeks for them to calm down. Then get a trainer.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I see you are from Mexico, English is not your 1st language and the culture & horse handling is a bit different than here. Rearing is dangerous, it can get you killed really quick, in a second in fact. Don't ride this horse anymore, until you geld (castrate) him. If he rears after that, don't ride him anymore, peligroso mucho amigo.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wares, gelding won't ensure that the horse's front feet won't leave the ground after his "boys" are gone. Rearing is indeed a very dangerous habit, and I don't think the OP should even attempt to ride without consulting with a professional, and having them right there to guide her - even a good idea for the pro to ride a few times to try and get this sorted out before she attempts to ride him again. 
Rearing is not something to take lightly.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh for sure JDI, but until you see how they work horses & the young men down there, that's the best advice I could think of. Professionals here & the ones there are 2 different things. The one who can ride out the rearing stallion is the pro, the one who is learning to ride out the rearing stallion is his student. Example, the picture is of an acceptable horse trailer used at a boarding stable and that was a good place!


----------



## oneslicktrick (Sep 16, 2010)

Just wanted to add, that having a horse that's too much for you isn't something to be ashamed of. I guarentee every rider out there has had a horse or ridden one that they were no match for. Learn from the experience and better yourself as a rider for the next time.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I think it's more than a little unfair and racist to paint all Mexican horsemen with the same brush, amiga. 

As others have said, gelding him is the first step. Finding a competent professional to work through these issues is the second. This is beyond the scope of your experience and expertise, and you run the significant risk of making the horse even worse or getting yourself injured. Rearing is not something for anyone but very good trainers to mess with, and pride is a foolish reason to get yourself hurt.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

What everyone else said. Unless he is SPECTACULAR (like really truly exceptional) then he's not worth keeping as a stud. A good stallion makes a GREAT gelding.

Also, 20 years' experience doesn't automatically make you experienced enough to handle a stallion. My Mum has been riding for nearly 30 years and has worked on breeding farms with stallions and she STILL doesn't own a stallion, and doesn't think she's experienced enough to own one.

Young, uneducated, AND entire is something for professionals ONLY in my opinion. Geld him and get a good coach/trainer to help you, sell him to someone who CAN handle him, but whatever you do, DON'T try to fix it on your own!


----------



## FledgeOfNarnia (Apr 18, 2008)

oneslicktrick said:


> Just wanted to add, that having a horse that's too much for you isn't something to be ashamed of. I guarentee every rider out there has had a horse or ridden one that they were no match for. Learn from the experience and better yourself as a rider for the next time.


Hear hear! You don't have to keep him just to show that you can train him. It's not worth the risk of you getting hurt.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> I think it's more than a little unfair and racist to paint all Mexican horsemen with the same brush, amiga.
> 
> As others have said, gelding him is the first step. Finding a competent professional to work through these issues is the second. This is beyond the scope of your experience and expertise, and you run the significant risk of making the horse even worse or getting yourself injured. Rearing is not something for anyone but very good trainers to mess with, and pride is a foolish reason to get yourself hurt.


 You're right, not everyone is the same, but the young man's post gave clues. Someone shot a gun next to a boarding stable, clue 1#, his horse rears & he's upset because others are calling him names, clue 2# I think I might've visited this stable before.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Well, our young man is a self-described female, so that may be el problema numero uno.
Secondly, my neighbors shoot off guns pretty much daily. I don't think they're drug lords...they just like to target shoot and hunt. Un poco mas than I appreciate.
Thirdly, I think I may have been to this stable, too, 'cause I've been on a couple vacations to Mexico and gone trail riding...come to think of it, my half-broke caballo reared, too, so it may just be the same horse!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, just looked at the bottom, seen gender female. Mybad. After re-reading the post, looks to me as if she wants advice on how to stop the horse from rearing while she rides around other horses?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

HowClever said:


> Firstly, geld him.
> 
> Secondly, get a trainer.
> 
> Thirdly, I find it hard to believe you are 24.


Yes...This.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Folks, let me first say that indeed in other countries approach to the training and gelding/keeping as a stud is VERY different. I don't know how it is in Mexico, but in other country I spent number of years keeping balls was a norm. Which was kinda nightmare when they added mares to the barn, BTW, there was no turn-out either, horses were in barn when not in work, etc. Sounds ridiculous to me, but it is what it is.

OP, I agree with what other people said. Geld him first, then ask for professional help. That's the safest way to go in your situation. 

P.S. My neighbors shoot every weekend. I think it's a good desensitizing for my horses. :wink:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> P.S. My neighbors shoot every weekend. I think it's a good desensitizing for my horses. :wink:


100% agree.

I find it amusing the people who are getting all in a tizzy this time of year because of the 4th of July fire works.

In my neighborhood there is someone shooting at least once every weekend. My horses do not give loud banging noises a second thought.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Heck, there's a local rich guy who lands his helicopter in the pasture next to our property. My horses don't bat an eyelid.


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

HowClever said:


> Firstly, geld him.
> 
> Secondly, get a trainer.
> 
> Thirdly, I find it hard to believe you are 24.


ok he has a date with surgey next week lol, he isnt my first stallion he is actually my 3rd and the only one i has problems with.
and why you dont believe im 24? i was born march 20 1987... what makes it so hard to believe?
i have a professional trainer a guy from argentina named Matias Rawson, he is actually no 1 in the country as a show jumping trainer right now.
i was just looking for advice, thats all.


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Oh for sure JDI, but until you see how they work horses & the young men down there, that's the best advice I could think of. Professionals here & the ones there are 2 different things. The one who can ride out the rearing stallion is the pro, the one who is learning to ride out the rearing stallion is his student. Example, the picture is of an acceptable horse trailer used at a boarding stable and that was a good place!


i have always had horses in top condition not the way your picture shows, we dont treat them wrong and ANIMAL ABUSE IS A WORLWIDE PROBLEM i donno where have u been and what people have u meet in mexico but certainly not real horse people. if you like i would show you the place i ride and the horses i work with general condition pictures, and even know we are re constructing the place, it doesent look anything like the one you are showing, and i can also show you several brans of the area. 
we are the no 1 state in polo even teh england team comes play at my city close to my barn, we hols the national show jumping competition an dthe most important circuit do you really think we will hold our horses like that? not ofended or anything just trying to show you that no it wasnt the good place wuere you had been.
and i dont wanna show off a rearing horse. i want to work with my horse like i used to before i started to push myself into everyones expectations.


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

waresbear said:


> You're right, not everyone is the same, but the young man's post gave clues. Someone shot a gun next to a boarding stable, clue 1#, his horse rears & he's upset because others are calling him names, clue 2# I think I might've visited this stable before.


 i dont thjink you have been here before cos i dont remmember foreign visitors beside australia and argeintina and i know everyone my brother owns the place.
i ride other horses because i work there and when owners are on vacations horses need to exercise, specially in summer that everyone leaves, or some borading owners just levae the horse to us for conditioning him ane getting them readdy for comeptitions.
we are a small place 12 horse top, with the only horse surgery clinnic in the near area. 
and with the gun shoot he didnt rear he got scared and run its the only time i fall off ever.
people just to call him names just cos he runs arroudn in pastures he doesent really like to stay put with out a ridder he runs and enjoy bucking and rolling in the pastires when he is allone but he is by far the more active horse there so people got scared of him, when we got him he had no ground maner so i worked him over it.
i have ride him with mares arroudn and oither horses but he has a problem with a particular horse who is gleded and is actually a pain for everyone riders and horses, mine just hates him.


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

JustDressageIt said:


> Wares, gelding won't ensure that the horse's front feet won't leave the ground after his "boys" are gone. Rearing is indeed a very dangerous habit, and I don't think the OP should even attempt to ride without consulting with a professional, and having them right there to guide her - even a good idea for the pro to ride a few times to try and get this sorted out before she attempts to ride him again.
> Rearing is not something to take lightly.


thank you he will get castrated next week, and my trainer just came back from vacations today i havent ride him this week cos he wasnt there, actually noone has ride it just doesent worth the risk. he comes back today ill let you know how we did lol.


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> Folks, let me first say that indeed in other countries approach to the training and gelding/keeping as a stud is VERY different. I don't know how it is in Mexico, but in other country I spent number of years keeping balls was a norm. Which was kinda nightmare when they added mares to the barn, BTW, there was no turn-out either, horses were in barn when not in work, etc. Sounds ridiculous to me, but it is what it is.
> 
> OP, I agree with what other people said. Geld him first, then ask for professional help. That's the safest way to go in your situation.
> 
> P.S. My neighbors shoot every weekend. I think it's a good desensitizing for my horses. :wink:


lol thank you i have the treiner and the clinioc at home so he will get gled i dont have a problem with him being or not a stallion most people from charro world think it will take half his value off but us show jumper simply dont care. mine behaves with mare he just doesent behave with an specific horse of the barn and i dont think he ever will, when you side him alone or with other horses he is teh perfect horse. and he spends all the morning in the pastures since in sumer is to hot to work in the mornings we have light to be able to work afternoon and night with no problems.
my trainer just came back he is pretty god actually and he doesent abuse horses here charros, polo, and show jumping are the big sports and we all handle completely diferent you dont even see horses from diferent sports in the same bording barn.
thank you for the advice


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Guessing here, correct me if I am wrong. English is not your first language, right?

That is probably why people think you are younger than you are.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

If he is behaving badly toward one horse, he probably just really doesn't like that other horse. BUT he should be trained enough to tolerate and behave when that horse or any other horse is around.

I also agree with gelding and I am very happy you are being very mature about all of this and doing the right thing by him.

I also think that we need pictures! lol


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

arashowjumper said:


> ok he has a date with surgey next week lol, he isnt my first stallion he is actually my 3rd and the only one i has problems with.
> and why you dont believe im 24? i was born march 20 1987... what makes it so hard to believe?
> i have a professional trainer a guy from argentina named Matias Rawson, he is actually no 1 in the country as a show jumping trainer right now.
> i was just looking for advice, thats all.


 Excellent! Best of Luck, I am so glad it's all being worked out. Post some pictures once everything is sorted out.


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

im from mexico so my original lenguage is spanish i speak english enough to understand and also a bit of portuguese cos i work a lot with brasilian people.
thank you lol ill keep you ill keep you informed on how things go with him he is definatelly getting gledded and here im gonna send you some pictures of him, i have some pictures of the stabble in my otehr computer ill also send them latter for all of you to see and you can actually give us advice about it sice we are building it right now so any imporevement will be great.
here is my boy 





















and his night mare lol (thats how we call each other horse cos one is the otehrs nightmare)







ill keep working on him to get along.
and ill send you pictures on our barn and probably post them somewhere else for sugestions lol.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you for posting the pictures, nice horses. Do your horses grow a bit of a winter coat during the wet season? I was curious to know if horses in a year long hot climate grew winter & summer fur?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

The top photo you posted is very striking.


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

they kinda do but just a bit the one nightmare lol is called Turin in that picture is a winter coat lol, ill take pictures this week so you can see him in summer they have short shinny hair ill get you pictures this week of him with summer hair lol, byt he is the one with the BIG winter hair LOL in the pic his head was shaved lol


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> The top photo you posted is very striking.


sorry but what does that mean...?? stiking?? is it something wrong?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

arashowjumper said:


> sorry but what does that mean...?? stiking?? is it something wrong?


No, it means that I really like it.


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

lol thank you


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

He is sooo cute!! I wish I could steal him! lol


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

arashowjumper said:


> im from mexico so my original lenguage is spanish i speak english enough to understand and also a bit of portuguese cos i work a lot with brasilian people.


Many people on this forum are not english-speaking. :wink: And as you post and read more your english will definitely improve! 

Very cute horses, BTW!


----------



## FledgeOfNarnia (Apr 18, 2008)

Beautiful horses.


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

thank you i just came back from ridding, me and my trainer had been working on him, today for like 1 hrs, first my trainer rode him since i havent work with him for 1 week then he rode the other horse our nightmare lol mine behave pretty well then when he said he had the nightmare under control he told me to start riddding my boy and make some circles arround him and making them smoller everytime, we got closer than we had ever been posible to do it, when we push it a little bit more my boy try to made a small rear and i corrected him imediatly then we repeated the evercise they were finally like 2 metters away from each other without figthing so we broke the exercise and let them relax.
big improvement if you ask me


----------



## oneslicktrick (Sep 16, 2010)

Sounds like he's progressing well! Hope he continues on the right path for you.


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Glad he's improving! He is muy guapo


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

thank you ill keep you posted, on how we are doing but def better the first time we lasted 25 mins with his hands on the air actually walking lol so yeah scary he kinda rattled my confidence a bit there


----------

